# try #2 Fresh or FET - dont know which way to go



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

Hi all

I am really confused about what to do regarding my second try. I started my first ICSI in August this year on the long protocol and everything went really well but still ended up with a BFN. We have two day 3 embryos in the freezer from that cycle, I think the clinic said they were between grade 1 and 2 so not bad quality. It feels reassuring to know they are there and if I never make any embryos again at least we have those. My clinic said I could try treatment again after one normal AF and that I could try the short protocol this time. This means that I could try again in about 2 weeks time. When I got my BFN, I stopped taking my vitamins, got straight back on the caffeine and started having the odd cigarette again. 

I don't know if I should go for a FET as the embryos have already been made while I was in healthy mode or if I should just bite the bullet and go for a fresh cycle. 

Has anyone else been in this position? What would you do?


----------



## hopefullass (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi 

I know the problem well, Ive only got one frozen blasto and we have decided to try FET for the third go. 
It is a difficult decision but none of my others survived beyond day 3.
Seeing that it is your second go...nothing to lose 1 from the bank

Good luck with future plans


----------



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Hopefullass - when are you having your FET?

I'm thinking of waiting until January for my cycle now, don't want to rush into anything as it is a lot of money to spend. I think my clinic froze both in one straw so I think I would have to defrost both but I would prefer to have 2 put back. So, it would just be one shot at FET for now!


----------



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

In the end I decided to go for a fresh cycle at the beginning of Jan on the short protocol, it feels good to have made a decision at last! The frosties can stay where they are for the moment, hopefully I'll get another couple on my next cycle and then I can do a couple of FETS back to back if try No2 doesn't work!


----------



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

Actually - I decided to change clinic altogether and will be starting fresh cycle #2 at the Lister as soon as they give me the go ahead!


----------

